# NW cruise to the TTOC event 2011 URGENT UPDATE



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have just been informed that we should not arrive at the venue before 10-30am now so I suggest we meet half an hour later than planned for our cruise. New meeting up time is now 8-30am at Tesco's. Sorry for the late notice.

*EDIT. Meeting for the cruise to the event on Sunday at Tesco's Stockport at 8am. Map here.*http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=stockport+tescos&rls=com.microsoft:en-gb:IE-SearchBox&oe=UTF-8&rlz=1I7ADRA_en&redir_esc=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wl
All welcome to join us on the cruise so far just 4 cars not thats thats a problem of course.

An thinking about organising a meet up and cruise (for those wishing to join us) to the TTOC event 2011 being held at the National Tramway Museum, Crich, Mattlock, Derbyshier DE4 5DP on Sunday the 17th. It was suggested that we meet near Stockport close to the end of the M60 and near the A6. *I am not familiar with that area so perhaps somebody could suggest a meeting point please. *I would suggest we meet at 8am to arrive around 10am at the event. If you would like to join us then please let me know ASAP and I will add you to the list I will start below.

1/ Les & Jan.
2/ Shell.
3/Burns.
4/sutty.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Staying over the night before en-route from party in South Yorkshire so will see you there :wink:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm defo in, i am kind of familiar with stockport so will have a look and good think were we can meet, are we going down the A6?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Shell and yes we go down part of the A6 close to Stockport of course.



shell said:


> I'm defo in, i am kind of familiar with stockport so will have a look and good think were we can meet, are we going down the A6?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep, count me in! 8)


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Count me in

jontymo


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great idea Les ,can everyone make sure they speed up their entry by booking their tickets/concours spot in advance at www.ttoc.co.uk/shop.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

2 tickets just purchased. I could not see that you could order more than 1 mug so will buy 2 at the event instead.


wallsendmag said:


> Great idea Les ,can everyone make sure they speed up their entry by booking their tickets/concours spot in advance at http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

My tickets already bought, i have asked a friend who comes from stockport is there any where decent for a convoy meeting point and awaiting his reply


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Just ordered my tickets but we will make our own way down there as travelling down on Sunday as friend gets married Saturday & i am consigned to the public car park in my Lupo.

We will see you all there.

Have a safe journey fellow North Westers

Regards

Gary


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Ermmm we ARE travelling down on Sunday Gary as per the cruise mate . :? 
:?


garyv6 said:


> Just ordered my tickets but we will make our own way down there as travelling down on Sunday as friend gets married Saturday & i am consigned to the public car park in my Lupo.
> 
> We will see you all there.
> 
> ...


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

yes but he's one of my best mates so want to stay a bit for the night do & I live 2 mins from M6 so getting to you for 8 a.m & having a decent night is pushing it IMO

Not to worry I will no doubt see you all there

Gary


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

les said:


> 2 tickets just purchased. I could not see that you could order more than 1 mug so will buy 2 at the event instead.
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> ...


Just tick yes on the ticket page and you get as many mugs as tickets , alternatively click this link to order the mug as a seperate item just change the number to how many you want
Click here for the 2011 evenTT mug


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

We would be with you on this les but we are also staying on the Saturday night, have a safe trip down you lot and will see you at the event 8)


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

garyv6 said:


> Just ordered my tickets but we will make our own way down there as travelling down on Sunday as friend gets married Saturday & i am consigned to the public car park in my Lupo.
> 
> We will see you all there.
> 
> ...


I too am at a wedding reception on Saturday night. If I rock up there and see Lenney the Lupo with his roof box in the car park I will know I'm in for an ear bashing all night! Haha, sorry Gary - love ya really! :-*


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes but it's an exclusive do, I know everyone on the list, no riff raff, so you defo won't be there.

Right back at ya Burns

You & me have a hot date at the TT event not seen you or anyone for a bit & bringing the wife so bring your ear defenders as plenty of rabbitting to be done

G :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

garyv6 said:


> Yes but it's an exclusive do, I know everyone on the list, no riff raff, so you defo won't be there.
> 
> Right back at ya Burns
> 
> ...


Weapons grade ear defenders are on order! Getting a pair for my dad too - the poor man won't know what's hit him when you start with your rabbitting!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Had a reply of my friend for convoy points, been told about 2 places in stockport both great for getting on the A6

1. Pets at home, just of the pyramid roundbout, just a car park though, just off junction 1

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=stockpo ... =en&tab=wl

or

2. Tesco's complete with petrol station just off junction 26.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=stockpo ... =en&tab=wl

I was told the Tesco's is probably a better convoy point especially with having a petrol station with anyone wanting to fill up

What u guys think?

Shell


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Tesco's sound s good to me Shell so unless anybody's got any objections then Tesco's it is. I will leave it till the weekend and if everybody is happy post it on my first post of this thread. 



shell said:


> Had a reply of my friend for convoy points, been told about 2 places in stockport both great for getting on the A6
> 
> 1. Pets at home, just of the pyramid roundbout, just a car park though, just off junction 1
> 
> ...


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

No objections or preferences either way from this attendee.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

God otherwise I would have to bitch slap yas. :twisted:



burns said:


> No objections or preferences either way from this attendee.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

What times you looking at? Think I ll start on the A624 over the tops by Broadbottom, cuts out all the traffic


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Meet at 8am. There wont be any traffic at that time on a Sunday morning.



R80RTT said:


> What times you looking at? Think I ll start on the A624 over the tops by Broadbottom, cuts out all the traffic


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right as I said we will meet up at Tesco's Stockport here at 8am. 
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=stockpo ... =en&tab=wl
I have edited the first post to make it easier to find the meeting arrangements. 
All welcome to join us.

Thanks.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I shall be travelling clockwise from Bury. Which junction is Tesco off please? I drive past it often enough, but have no idea how to get to it, other than straight through the Armco! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

No Idea :? Ask Shell.


burns said:


> I shall be travelling clockwise from Bury. Which junction is Tesco off please? I drive past it often enough, but have no idea how to get to it, other than straight through the Armco! :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

erm erm, isn't it the junction before the pyramid hun? Just after the spec camera for the 50mph zone? Its junction 1, u can get of their cant u? Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, i'm sure u can


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

shell said:


> erm erm, isn't it the junction before the pyramid hun? Just after the spec camera for the 50mph zone? Its junction 1, u can get of their cant u? Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, i'm sure u can


So, off after the 50mph section, turn right and hopefully see it?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

You can see the Tescos from the side of the motorway hun, its huge haha!! they sometimes have a fair at the side too


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

shell said:


> You can see the Tescos from the side of the motorway hun, its huge haha!! they sometimes have a fair at the side too


I know it's at the side of the motorway, it's just the getting to it that troubles me! :lol:


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi guys.
Hopefully I'm OK to join you on Sunday for the cruise, so will see you at Tesco as planned.
cheers
Al


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

shell said:


> erm erm, isn't it the junction before the pyramid hun? Just after the spec camera for the 50mph zone? Its junction 1, u can get of their cant u? Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, i'm sure u can


Depends from which way, one has two from the pyramid and one from the otherside lol


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

burns said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > You can see the Tescos from the side of the motorway hun, its huge haha!! they sometimes have a fair at the side too
> ...


Oh sugar plum..................i'm going to set of early to make sure i get there now haha!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Sutty said:


> Hi guys.
> Hopefully I'm OK to join you on Sunday for the cruise, so will see you at Tesco as planned.
> cheers
> Al


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry all but i'm out of this now, the date has been brought forward for my warranty work so i will be dropping the tts off at Audi Stockport on Saturday as cannot get in for over a month if not done then [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Do they need it for more than a day then? Mind you it is Audi I suppose. :roll:



jontymo said:


> Sorry all but i'm out of this now, the date has been brought forward for my warranty work so i will be dropping the tts off at Audi Stockport on Saturday as cannot get in for over a month if not done then [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

